# Canadian Visa Expert



## wasg780402 (Jun 22, 2017)

Hi All,

I would like to know if Canadian Visa Expert are a trust worthy company to assist me with my PR Visa application.

Who have used them and would recommend them?

Best Regards
Willem


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

wasg780402 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to know if Canadian Visa Expert are a trust worthy company to assist me with my PR Visa application.
> 
> ...


I'd have a look at what the Government of Canada has to say about immigration advisors.


----------



## wasg780402 (Jun 22, 2017)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> I'd have a look at [link]what the Government of Canada has to say about immigration advisors[/URL].


Thank you
Regards
Willem


----------

